# iPod touch update 2.1.1 ?



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai une petite question.
Mon iPod Touch est arrivé aujourd'hui et iTunes m'a proposé une mise à jour que j'ai effectué. Cependant, mon iPod touch est maintenant en version 2.1.1, version qui apparamment n'a pas été officialisée par Apple.

Ma question est donc de savoir si certains d'entre vous sont aussi en 2.1.1 ou encore si Apple a sorti cette version ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2008)

Tu aurais une copie écran? car non, la version 2.1.1 n'a pas été diffusée... Peut-être est-ce uniquement pour les nouveaux iPOD Touch (pour l'instant)!


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2008)

Le problème que je rencontre, c'est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter à mon réseau wifi. Pourtant mon iPhone 3G se connecte sans problème...
Donc je ne sais pas si cela vient de ce bug de version


----------



## fandipod (12 Septembre 2008)

Essaye de restaurer ton ipod our voir si cela revient à la normale!!!


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2008)

Non j'ai essayé et ça reste en 2.1.1
Et toujours pas de wifi....


----------



## Steph-24 (12 Septembre 2008)

Il semble que le problème soit assez général concernant le wifi.

Au passage, il existe bien une version 2.1.1 pour l'iPod Touch. C'est bizarre qu'aucun site francophone n'en parle.
Pour le wifi, le problème se situerai au niveau d'une connexion via le protocole de sécurité WPA/WPA2.
Une discussion a été ouverte chez Apple à cette adresse : 

http://discussions.apple.com/thread.jspa?threadID=1703504&tstart=0


----------



## TouchMe! (17 Septembre 2008)

Je confirme la 2.1.1 comporte un gros pb du côté WiFi... 
J'ai reçu hier mon new Touch en version 2.1. Il a fonctionné nickel jusqu'à ce que je rentre chez moi et le connecte à mon iMac (j'avais activé mon Touch dans la journée sur mon Vaio). Itunes me propose alors la mise à jour en 2.1.1 et là, catastrophe, je n'arrive plus à me connecter en Wifi ou alors épisodiquement et de façon inexpliquée...

Bref : ne pas installer la 2.1.1 

PS mon routeur WiFi est une freebox


----------



## Pouloulou20 (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour , 

Moi aussi j'ai installer la MàJ sur mon iPod Touch 2G et mon Wifi marche toujours .
Peut-être votre WiFi veut pas associer avec iPod ?
Rentrer pour voir l'adresse WiFi de votre iPod qui se trouve dans Général > Informations pour pouvoir entrer dans le modem et voir si sa marche .
Si sa marche pas après je sais pas de quoi sa vient.


----------



## Steph-24 (17 Septembre 2008)

Le problème n'est pas systématique. Il n'apparaît qu'avec certaines bornes


----------



## Torquemada (20 Décembre 2008)

Ca y'est j'ai enfin réussi à me connecter via ma Live box !!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Après avoir suivi tous les conseils donnés à droite à gauche, j'ai trouvé une solution qui sera peut-être efficace pour vous. 
Avant toute chose il faut aller dans : Réglages, Généraux, Réinitialiser, et enfin réinitialiser les réglages réseaux. vous cliquez ensuite sur "Réinitialiser". 

Vous attendez quelques petites secondes...Vous essayer ensuite de vous remettre sur Safari. On vous demandera de choisir un réseau en ce qui me concerne celui de ma livebox. On vous demandera alors de taper votre mot de passe qui est comme tout le monde le dit la clé WEP (à taper sans espace et en respectant bien les majuscules en rappuyant sur la touche shift (flèche vers le haut) à chaque fois que vous tapez une nouvelle lettre. Attention avant d'appuyer sur entrée, n'oubliez pas de mettre votre livebox en synchronisation en appuyant sur le bouton 1 (la diode de la petite antenne doit clignoter). Appuyer sur entrée et normalement le tour est joué ! 

Si votre i pod est correctement connecté un petit sigle (trois petits traits) doit apparaître à droite du mot ipod écrit en haut à gauche de votre écran.


----------

